# New Afroman....



## boooky (Feb 22, 2008)

The new Afroman album is by far the new jammy jam Go get it everybody needs it

EDIT: "Waiting to inhale" is the name of the album for you download junkies.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2008)

Good call posting the album name, i haven't bought an album since 1999.
I have a T-shirt i consider to be my penance it says "I Steal From The Internet"
As a side not have you heard his christmas album? it's called "A Colt 45 Christmas (2006) Its funny as hell


----------



## boooky (Feb 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> As a side not have you heard his christmas album? it's called "A Colt 45 Christmas (2006) Its funny as hell


No but im about to...If I could figure out how to download shit gotta tell my girl to do it. If I break it she breaks me or wont cook or somthing and taco bell doesnt sound opealing. What happen to type in the song name and download it? Its all download do this that a little seeman there and cha there it is your song.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2008)

booky, try using Bititorrent, go download a program called Bitcommet, set it up and make a small change to your router, (instructions are all over the net) from there you download a small file from a website, (i like Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The world's largest BitTorrent tracker ) 
open that small file with bitcommet and bitcomet automatically goes and gets it for ya, it's fast and works great. let me know if you need help


----------



## ladodgers42012 (Feb 23, 2008)

afro back again? oh no. thats great.


----------



## boooky (Feb 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> booky, try using Bititorrent, go download a program called Bitcommet, set it up and make a small change to your router, (instructions are all over the net) from there you download a small file from a website, (i like Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The world's largest BitTorrent tracker )
> open that small file with bitcommet and bitcomet automatically goes and gets it for ya, it's fast and works great. let me know if you need help


Thanks dude


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 23, 2008)

dude, the greatest song Afroman made was 'Don't grab my keys when the party's over, I drive better drunk than you do sober...' that shit is some comedy, i always listen to that song when im fuckin ssssmmmmaaaaaashed driving around.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN420 said:


> dude, the greatest song Afroman made was 'Don't grab my keys when the party's over, I drive better drunk than you do sober...' that shit is some comedy, i always listen to that song when im fuckin ssssmmmmaaaaaashed driving around.


Was that a song title? or just a lyric, and if so what song?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 24, 2008)

yup bitcomet is the way to go not traceable..make sure to hide your folders you dont wanna share or your tax info and credit cards will be downloadable to anyone using it..I forgot about afroman for a minute..whos next to survace Coo Coo Cal from Milwaukee lol


----------

